# Sourcing Repro Chassis and Combo Cabinets in Canada



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone know of a good source to find repro chassis and cabinets here in the great white north? I have ordered weber kits before, but am looking to do a build without ordering a kit, so I can build amps from the parts I want. I'd just like to try out different trannys and caps etc... on a few different builds. I am however not into punching chassis, or building cabs.
I am mainly looking for stuff for a 5e3 as of now, but would be into finding someone that does some other popular amp chassis, cabinets etc... champ, 18 watt, plexi, or whatever.
Anyone have experience finding some of these things here? or do you find that it is just more cost effective to buy a weber kit and skip the parts you don't want in your order? I'm not really wanting to buy a kit though.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

You could try Trinity amps in Toronto. They have a couple different chassis and sell them separately. It's hard to beat the price efficiency of a kit though. Otherwise for parts I would go with Mojotone in the US rather than Weber. Mojo kits get better ratings.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not Canadian but cheap! Weber is having a "scratch & dent" sale on some of their chassis'. Check it out here: https://taweber.powweb.com/store/bargaincenter/bargaincenter.htm


----------

